# How I?ve Stayed Motivated To Workout Consistently For 26 Years Straight



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Last year I took part in the Elite Body seminar, where I was interviewed by Jim Katsoulis, a hypnotherapist and fitness coach who, rather than just training clients in the gym physically, he specializes in using psychological techniques to achieve goals and build excitement, passion and confidence in the process. Because of our mutual appreciation [...]

*Read More...*


----------

